

Botnets exploit Linux owners' ignorance - ukdm
http://www.v3.co.uk/v3/news/2262681/botnets-exploit-linux-owners

======
seven
"This suggests that one reason there is so much spam from Linux could be that
many companies that have implemented their own mail servers, and are using
open-source software to keep costs down, have not realised that leaving port
25 open to the internet also leaves them open to abuse."

So I closed my port 25. This fixed other problems as well. Since then all my
customers stopped complaining via email.

